# Remington Model 742 Woodmaster Question?



## kmaxwell3

I have an older Model 742 in 3006 cal. it is missing the dust cover that covers the ejection port. I have the new dust cover how hard is it to put the new cover in. I am no gunsmith but I can do some stuff. Also if requires a gunsmith how much would they charge?


----------



## frankwright

Possibly just drive out the receiver pins and remove the trigger group for access but I am not sure. Video might help you.


----------



## miles58

You have to pull the trigger group, and pull the bolt.  The dust cov'er will snap into place then you put it back together.  You might be better off handing it over to a gunsmith who'll do it for $20.   The gun doesn't really need the cover, the more so if you have a can of WD-40 to flush it once in a while.

Dave


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

frankwright said:


> Possibly just drive out the receiver pins and remove the trigger group for access but I am not sure. Video might help you.



Nice Vid !!!!Thanks for posting it.....


----------



## kmaxwell3

Thanks guys for the info and video!


----------



## 1devildog

Your 742 needs to be striped, barrel needs to be removed and the operating handle be removed to slide the action cover into place, at that point, you might as well pull the bolt totally out and clean everything then re-lube and reassemble, by the way, the bolt and action bars come out through the front of the action. I would recomend you to take it to your nearest gunsmith and have him do it the right way, the first time!, and I would also ignore the yutts on the vidio. Depending on the gunsmith you use, I would expect to pay in the 45 to 60 dollar range.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike

1devildog's got it right.  Just pay a real gunsmith to clean the gun for you.  He can put the port cover on when he reassembles the gun.  It's worth the money.


----------



## density1

You don't have to have the rifle completly disassembled to replace the plastic dust cover. It's really very simple. Just be sure that the old dust cover is completly out of the action. When the old dust cover cracks and breaks up, some parts of it will remain in the action and can cause jamming problems. 

Slide the new cover over the operating handle: cover vertical so the the operating handle fits the cover slot. Rotate 90 deg so the cover now covers the ejection port. Carefully pinch the new cover horizontally so that it can be squeezed into the port. Then try to get the rear of the cover into the port as well. If you gotten this far, pull back on the operating handle slowly and the cover should pop into place. 

Try this first. If your cover breaks, PM me and I will send you another. I gots a few.


----------



## haskell

I had that problem on my old 742.   Someone had tried to replace the cover, gave up -- but in the process the barrel was never tightened down properly and took a while to solve the resulting accuracy problem.   Take it to a gunsmith, if you can locate a good one.


----------

